# '32 Ford Sedan!!



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

This is based on the Revell kit. I am posting a link below to the entire build, if you guys have any questions, don't hesitate on asking!:tongue:

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

Link below to the entire build!!!

http://public.fotki.com/MCRUZ1/1932-highboy-project/


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

cruz......Another.....SWEET, Build there, Fellow.......Look's awesome.....And those W.I.P. Pic's are great as well.........:thumbsup:...
I can tell right now that you and Schwinnster are going to get along just Great.......He, too likes to do all of the step's of his W.I.P.'s,, Like you do.......
Like the saying goes, "Great mind's, think alike"...........

I have alway's considered myself a model builder,,,But in reality,, I am only a kit builder.....

Some of the other guy's on here, as well as you, Are the True Model Builder's........
The amount of work, Each and Everyone of you put into your build's is Astonishing....... And help's other's to strive to reach new goal's, as well.........Keep doing what your doing,,, And Thank's.......


MOE.


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks my friend but I also believe, humbly, that a true modeler should also share his or her work with everyone else, it's what makes this hobby so much fun! You know, this all comes with time, the learning, sharing of ideas and creativity, it's what makes you a better modeler.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

I know the guys have already told you just how NICE This build really is man, But there NOT KIDDING HERE as well, that is a Wonderful job,..I my self am Loving the color choses as well as the Fine detail, 
and some wonderful shots of it there by the way.....*"PERFICT BUILD"*....&. *"PERFICT PRESENTATION"*








*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Cruz, VERY nice Highboy build! Where did you get the HEMI, the log intake, the velocity stacks and the clear fuel line? This thing is absolutely awesome! 

Mo


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Cruz, VERY nice Highboy build! Where did you get the HEMI, the log intake, the velocity stacks and the clear fuel line? This thing is absolutely awesome!
> 
> Mo


Thanks guys! The new '32 Revell kit has the Hemi engine. The clear fuel lines are from Michael's beading section, it's vinyl cord painted with future floor wax and food coloring.



Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki
Hosted on Fotki

Check out the link and you will see everything I did to this baby!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks, I saw the answers to my questions after I went back and looked at all of the pics in a slideshow. Very nice job on this build, Cruz, very nice indeed!:thumbsup:

Any chance I could get you to post a pic of your bottle of Future? I've been to Lowe's and other places looking for it and I just can't seem to find it. Maybe if I knew what it looked like it would help me out.

Thanks, 
Mo


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

71 Charger 500 said:


> Thanks, I saw the answers to my questions after I went back and looked at all of the pics in a slideshow. Very nice job on this build, Cruz, very nice indeed!:thumbsup:
> 
> Any chance I could get you to post a pic of your bottle of Future? I've been to Lowe's and other places looking for it and I just can't seem to find it. Maybe if I knew what it looked like it would help me out.
> 
> ...


Mo, go to your nearest supermarket or Walmart and look for Pledge with Future shine, Pledge is carrying it now. I am posting this message from my phone but as soon as I get a chance I will post the picture of the product. You can always "Google " it also!


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

cruz said:


> Mo, go to your nearest supermarket or Walmart and look for Pledge with Future shine, Pledge is carrying it now. I am posting this message from my phone but as soon as I get a chance I will post the picture of the product. You can always "Google " it also!


Well heck, I shoulda thought of that! Duh.

Thanks Cruz! Got a picture of it now!

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

very nice build its hard to beat an old school Hot Rod and welcome to the site


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Wow - that's a really beautiful job you did there! I love the colors and the little details on this car! Great job!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

You certainly have an eye for stance and proportion. Your abilities are awesome.

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Incredible job, I am simply amazed by this. What did you use for the bottom part of the spark plug boot?


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys. Those are resin boots sold by a very good resin caster in our club.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Cruz, The 32 Ford Sedan is one of the perfect Rod Bodies and your execution is just stunning. Great tip on the fuel lines too. Awesome carberation on that Hemi. Gotta go back and get all the details on the build....


----------



## cruz (Nov 17, 2011)

I am glad you guys like it, like I said, check out the link of the work in progress and you will see a lot of the details I added on this kit. Feel free to ask any questions, that's what we are here for!


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

cruz.....I got to add a little bit more of Info on the Hemi Motor.......

Guy's the kit that Cruz has posted.....Revell's '32 Five Window Coupe.. Has the Hemi.....The Revell '32 Sedan only come's with a Flathead with a Tri-carb or a Modern Small Block.....

MOE.


----------

